# Where has Jake Kaminski gone?



## Z3R0 (Nov 6, 2014)

He was just at the AZ Cup. 

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## martinkartin (Aug 6, 2012)

He just ranked 2nd in the AZ Cup qualification. He still has a great shot looking at his 332-333 scores!


----------



## StarDog (Feb 17, 2007)

Why do I hear Pete Seager singing......


----------



## Arsi (May 14, 2011)

From the looks of his Facebook, him and his wife are really building out their "training center" in Florida. Looks pretty awesome.


----------



## Mr. Roboto (Jul 13, 2012)

What ever happened to Jenifer Nichols?


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

Marriage is what happened to both Jake and Jenny. And also recently (again) to Brady... Newlyweds have a lot of new obligations like spending time with their spouse outside of archery, paying a mortgage, mowing the grass, repairing the AC when it goes out, cooking dinner, doing dishes, etc., etc., etc. Things RA's don't have to worry about. 

Jenny is starting a family and I don't think we'll ever see her shoot competitively again. Same for Miranda. Darn shame too, since they were two of the best we've seen in the women's game in 20 years. Jenny single-handedly carried the women's program for a decade. 

Jake will always be competitive. He has the foundation and the work ethic. So it's just a matter of how much time he has to train from now on out. Same could be said for Jacob.


----------



## Mr. Roboto (Jul 13, 2012)

Funny how live gets in the way of things. My wife who sucked me into archery kicking and screaming was going to try the national scene and her luck at the Olympic trials 8 years ago. I worked full time, she shot full time. Held every state record back in the day. Then all of a sudden she got pregnant, and life took a 180 degree turn. Now she is a full time home schooling mom. She still shoots from time to time, but not competitively. She doesn't want the stress in her life anymore. Now she is coming back to Trad/Barebow, she says, less stress, more fun to just go out and enjoy oneself.

As for the lawn mowing, crack. That bloody lawn mower keeps me from the range. Can't grass just grow 2 inches and stop?


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

I remember very well Mary Beth Vorwerk (the NAA publicist at the time) asking me on the final day of the 2004 trials, "so, what are you going to do when you get home?"

I answered "probably mow the grass." LOL.

I'm not sure how many elite, world class recurve archers we have who are married, but it can't be many.


----------



## ShooterPhill (Feb 23, 2015)

limbwalker said:


> I'm not sure how many elite, world class recurve archers we have who are married, but it can't be many.


I'm sure this phenomenon is present in all "amateur" sports at the elite, world class level. Just the nature of the beast I suppose :dontknow:


----------



## m013690 (Sep 3, 2011)

Same could be argued for running sports, particularly distance running (marathons), but many, if not most, of the top Americans are married and continuing to perform very, very well. Top American man, Meb Keflezighi, going to his 4th Olympic Games this summer, is over 40, has wife and children and continuing to virtually dominate American distance running.


----------



## albert.lee09 (Jan 26, 2013)

Hye Youn Park is making a comeback! She's been out of the national circuit for a few years after leaving the training center and having kids. She's since been running her own JOAD club for a few years and now back competing.


----------



## DarkMuppet (Oct 23, 2013)

Mr OH Jin Hyek has been married a couple of years now, doesn't seem to be holding him back ...


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

DarkMuppet said:


> Mr OH Jin Hyek has been married a couple of years now, doesn't seem to be holding him back ...


I am sure a few can make it work.


----------



## chrstphr (Nov 23, 2005)

DarkMuppet said:


> Mr OH Jin Hyek has been married a couple of years now, doesn't seem to be holding him back ...


He barely made the National team this year at the cut to 8 and is not going to make the Olympic 3, or the top four that compete internationally. He is currently 6th in the cut to 3 and is too many points behind to come back.


Chris


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

This does pose an interesting question however. How many US archers were married when they made the Olympic team? 

I have no idea, but it is an interesting question. Was Ed married in '72? Was Darrell married in '76? '84? 

On the women's side, how many of our women were married when they made the Olympic team?

Next question is did any of them have kids?


----------



## DarkMuppet (Oct 23, 2013)

chrstphr said:


> He barely made the National team this year at the cut to 8 and is not going to make the Olympic 3, or the top four that compete internationally. He is currently 6th in the cut to 3 and is too many points behind to come back.
> 
> 
> Chris


Yes, it's going to be a very interesting shoot off this week. Can't wait to see the results come in.  

Can't really blame this years failure on being married though can you Chris? Hehe!


----------



## lksseven (Mar 21, 2010)

Every rose, in its bloom progression, has a single moment in which it is at its absolute zenith of full robust bloom and beauty (every woman, too). The same with an athlete. The lucky ones are those whom Life allows concentration on their sport in the lead up to that full talent/skill/strength bloom to their performance zenith.


----------



## midwayarcherywi (Sep 24, 2006)

Larry, Butch Johnson must be a plastic flower because that beautiful sum***** has been in full bloom for about 4 decades.


----------



## lksseven (Mar 21, 2010)

midwayarcherywi said:


> Larry, Butch Johnson must be a plastic flower because that beautiful sum***** has been in full bloom for about 4 decades.


Agree. Butch is the seeming answer to every rule's exception. Complete stud.


----------



## Letdownagain (Dec 1, 2015)

Jake and his wife are not together anymore....he mentioned this at the AZ cup.


----------



## collider (Nov 3, 2015)

Letdownagain said:


> Jake and his wife are not together anymore....he mentioned this at the AZ cup.


That can't be good for his game right now.


----------



## chrstphr (Nov 23, 2005)

Letdownagain said:


> Jake and his wife are not together anymore....he mentioned this at the AZ cup.


He is not my favorite person, but i dont wish divorce on anyone. 


Chris


----------



## Seattlepop (Dec 8, 2003)

lksseven said:


> Every rose, in its bloom progression, has *a single moment in which it is at its absolute zenith of full robust bloom and beauty (every woman, too*). The same with an athlete. The lucky ones are those whom Life allows concentration on their sport in the lead up to that full talent/skill/strength bloom to their performance zenith.


God is coming for you and She is really pissed.


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

Letdownagain said:


> Jake and his wife are not together anymore....he mentioned this at the AZ cup.


Damn, I hope that's not true. Amanda was one of my JDT kids back in '06 and she's a great young lady.


----------



## lksseven (Mar 21, 2010)

Seattlepop said:


> God is coming for you and She is really pissed.


So what else is new? "It's dog-eat-dog out there, Sammy, and I'm wearing porkchop underwear."


----------

